# Favorite in-line spinner for bluegill.



## Remington 7400

*Favorit inline spinner for bluegill.*​
Mepps538.46%Warden's Rooster Tail17.69%Luhr Jensen00.00%Blue Fox215.38%Panther Martin538.46%


----------



## Remington 7400

Read topic self explanitory.

Mine is a #2 Mepps Black dressed Aglia.


----------



## Invector

I use both meps and panthers. One thing I find is meps have the best hook ups out of all inline spiners out there that I have tryed...samething with crappy and perch.


----------



## Fossilman

I use worm's only................


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have not used that stuff in years. We use a beetle spin.


----------

